# Charter does not know what my problem is



## mr_sharpe (Aug 4, 2007)

This is a long problem, but I'm just trying to give all the details...I know a little about computers but not about modems, and networks...Thanks for your time.


About a month ago my internet connection was working fine. There were fast complete downloads, and the ability to play my XBox 360 online. That same month ago, a storm sent a power surge through my apartment leaving my power supply, and my motherboard fried. It also rendered my XBox 360 useless. Along with those went my belkin router, and my motorola modem that Charter supplied me with. After 5 hectic days of running around, I sent my XBox 360 off, replaced the power supply and my motherboard in my computer and had charter bring me another cable box. I held off on another router because it is not that important that I have one since my Xbox 360 has been mailed away and I have nothing else to connect to it. When i recieved my Modem it still would not allow me to consistently connect....When a tech came out, he told me that the signals are jumping and he will take care of it. He did. After this, about 2 weeks into using my internet, i notice a problem that I have never noticed before. When I download something from a website, no matter what it is, the connection cuts off...When the download starts, the send light is constantly flashing , i figure to acknowledge the transfer of information, but sometime during the download, it just stops, and I lose my internet connection...The weird thing is that when I disable and enable my network adapter, it comes right back up...I can even continue my download, but it will cut back off when I start that download. The download triggers the loss of my internet connection. I thought it was a program or a virus that was cutting my internet connection off, but when I recieved my Xbox 360 and go to Test connection, it connects to all aspects of Xbox live, then suddenly disconnects...This leads me to assume that it is not any software on my computer, for if it was, it would allow me to play the Xbox 360...I have had several tech guys come here to tell me that they dont know what the problem is, even though I have showed them what happens when I download. I have my full internet speed of 10 Mbps, shown when they test my connection, all lights giving off the right glow, and flashes, and all signals good...I have had 5 techs tell me they dont know, and technical support at charter tell me it is my computer hardware. Does anybody know what could possibly be the problem?

PS. The first modem I had in which i was playing online and fully downloading with no problems was a motorola...Dont know which brand, but it stands up on its side...The second was an ambit in which i first experienced the problems, and today they gave me a webstar with which the problem persists. 

Questions:
1. Could any software on my computer possibly be the problem? I wouldn't think so because it does the same with the Xbox 360.

2. Could the power surge have dropped a signal that I need for the continuous flow of information that is needed by downloads, and playing games online?

3. Is it possible that some of the wiring may be the problem?

THANKS!


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

> 2. Could the power surge have dropped a signal that I need for the continuous flow of information that is needed by downloads, and playing games online?





> 3. Is it possible that some of the wiring may be the problem?


 Those are some good possibilites but, I seriously doubt that the software is it seeing as this problem occurs with a different piece of hardware, My guess is that the cable leading outside and/or to your apartment got a little kink causing the connection to go weak and eventually give out during highspeed downloads so my guess is its something more then just the modem if you would like to try ask Charter for a different modem and see if the problem still persists


----------



## mr_sharpe (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for your reply redsunx. I thought about that and charter got me a new box...i went from the Ambit to the Webstar modem...Both of which I think are cheap brands, but I dont know that much about modems. The motorola was the one that worked for me the most. Are there any other possibilities?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, actually you COULD by one yourself wich I wouldn't like to do seeing as this problem is there fault, but charter are jerks (I use em' to) there probably are going to keep sending you crappy modems so I would just buy 
a motorola modem from best-buy or such. ANOTHER possibility is when you ask charter for a new modem ask them for the mortorola modem just tell them that its the only modem that has given you results


----------



## Teknyk (Aug 31, 2007)

mr_sharpe, have you resolved this issue yet?


----------



## mr_sharpe (Aug 4, 2007)

No, I havent resolved the issue, although I have some new information. I switched internet providers, and the problem persists...The only thing is that I can play XBOX live with no problems with the wireless connection, it just drops with the wired one. My connections still stop during fast downloads though. Any thought? Thanks


----------



## Teknyk (Aug 31, 2007)

Actually some questions.
Is you new ISP cable also?
Have you replaced the ethernet cables you were using prior to the storm.

*edit*
one more thing. Are you using the same ethernet card?


----------



## mr_sharpe (Aug 4, 2007)

I have not replaced any of my cables, and I am using the same ethernet card.

And the new ISP is cable as well.


----------



## Teknyk (Aug 31, 2007)

It is possible the power surge came through the coax line.
I personally had this happen and my modem still worked but I had to replace two NIC's and my router plus some ethernet cables. I did eventually end up replacing my modem but for other reasons.

Since you say you can play Xboxlive wirelessly with no problem I am assuming you have a wireless router. If you dont have a wireless router then you are on someone elses network.

Try replacing the ethernet cable from your router to your PC first. That is fairly cheap to rule out.


----------



## mr_sharpe (Aug 4, 2007)

After your reply, i tried to connect using two other ethernet cables, and i am experiencing the same thing...It shows that everything is connected, then it suddenly drops. Anything else you think it could be?


----------



## Teknyk (Aug 31, 2007)

Possible that the coax line coming into or inside of, your home has been damaged. You are positive that your Xbox is not connecting to someone elses wireless network? A neighbors perhaps?

Also you said you held off replacing your belkin router because your Xbox was in for repair. Was the router replaced or did you go back to using it after your Xbox was returned?

Can you get into the cable modem internal pages and check the signals?
upstream power (Tx) power
Downstream (Rx) power 
Downstream SNR

you should be able to get there by surfing to http://192.168.100.1

check those signals and post what they are here please.


----------



## jimmygvr (Jan 11, 2008)

in response to your problem. the 192.168.100.1 should give you what the modem is reading. it sounds more like a SNR issue. but he can be right. if the cable was not change either that can be a problem as well. hmmm. can you read me back what the page says

upstream
downstream 
SNR. 

also ask them to send you a Scientific atlanta modem. those are less likely to give you problems. also if could have fried your NIC card as well.


----------



## mickey428 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I have the same problem as you. When i went away to college orientation my internet was working perfectly i could play xbox live and surf the internet without any problems. When i came back I could not play xbox live or playstation online without lagging in every game. I thought it was my router by when i connected it directly to the modem it still lagged. Surfing the internet still seems the same but the lag only happens when i play online on xbox or ps3. xbox is connected with ethernet and ps3 is wireless and they both lag. I have a linksys wrt54g router and a motoral surfboard 5101 modem. I don't think it's the router cause the xbox still lags when I connect directly to the modem. I have done several speed tests online and they all tell me that my speed and ping are where they should be. 5mb/s ping 9ms. Please HELP!! Im stuck with charter because they are the only broadband ISP in my neighborhood otherwise i would dump it.


----------

